# FS: 125G set-up and 25G set-up



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

*125G:* 72x18x21 very good condition with minor scratches (cannot be seen when full) with painted black back
Rena XP3
Rena XP3 with integrated Aqua Ultraviolet Sterilizer
48" Hagen GLO T5 light
15ft Python
Air pump
*$550*

*26G:* excellent condition bowfront
Eheim 2236
Air pump
*$200*

Both units have just been taken down and are stored inside.





































*Also have:*
CO2 regulator $75obo
2 Coralife programmable power strips $40 each
50G tank $50


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

PM sent :0


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm interested pm me


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

pm sent with offer no replies?


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Replied.

Everything still available!!!


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Buuuuuuuump


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Buuuuuuuuuummmppppp


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

buuuummmmmp


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

PM sent happy thanks giving !


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Replied


----------

